# HOT BITE & POSSIBLE NEW WORLD RECORD!!!



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

SATURDAY 9-24-05; Today was a definate indication that the fall fishing has started. We left out of SOUTH HARBOUR MARINA this morning with Tim Merrit, Charlie Fields, Jeff Browning, Doug Parrish,and Branton Grimes for a day of bottom fishing. You know the type of fishing we were doing today, going out to fill the freezer with those tasty fillets for those winter time fish frys. The first stop was in the 290's, SW of the Frying Pan Tower. Well in just under an hour we had a problem, we needed to find a different species of fish. We had limited out on all the reef complex species we could legally posess. We pulled anchor and rode about five miles to a different type of bottom structure. That was the key!! Here we started picking up Black Bass and B-Liners(vermillion snapper). On our way over we were treated to a Sail Fish playing and putting on a beautiful acrobatic show of leaps and jumps. I tell you, this is a world like no other out there!!!!!!!! Well, the B-Liners and bass bit real well for about 30 minutes, then the tide started to go slack and they slowed down. Hey, It didn't matter though, we had our limit of these also!!! We caught some BIG triggerfish, Groupers, Joltheads(white porgys), Sharks, even got into a school of bailer dolphin and put a few of those in the box for the grill before they wised up and moved on. And as if that wasn't enough, take a look at the picture of Charlie Fields, He is holding his SAND TILE FISH, and after I researched it a bit, we had it weighed in and it is in the process of being a new WORLD RECORD beating the old record by over a pound. Man, WHAT A DAY!!!!!! It was fun and the fishing is hot!!!!! On the king mackeral scene, Captain Ron Farnsworth and his wife Admiral Helen, were kind enough to come over to the house Saturday night and Helen had fixed a seafood medly for all for dinner!!! Thanks Helen, we appreciate you and Capt. Ron, ya'll are good friends!!!They were on the beach today king mackeral fishing and reported a good king bite happening now. They caught king mackeral up to around 20 lbs. The bait is thick off the beaches now and the fish are in hot persuit!!!! So maybe, if the weather will cooperate this coming Monday, we are scheduled to film our first TV Show. Seems every time we get set to film, the weather gets bad, maybe this time!!!! Fall fishing is just getting started, but, it won't last long, so you had better get down here before it's all over and you have to wait another year for this time of year again. Cooler weather and lower humidity is in the forecast. This is the best time of the year to go fishing.Check out the pic's. on my site!!! Till next time, FISH ON!!!! Capt. Butch Foster, Capt. Chris Foster, and Bodie, "the fish dog" says HI!!!! YEAH RIGHT SPORTFISHING CHARTERS, Southport, NC


----------

